# Odd characters when using Vim from the console



## RandomSF (Jan 24, 2009)

If I run Vim from the console and press an arrow key or H, J, K, L, the screen displays *25H* or *25L*.  A few keypresses and the session is unusable.  I assume it is a simple setting that's wrong, but cannot find what that might be.  This does not happen in a terminal under X.

What do I need to change?


----------



## danger@ (Jan 24, 2009)

try `$ set term=value` where value should be one of cons25, vt100 or xterm...hope at least one helps


----------



## RandomSF (Jan 24, 2009)

It was set to xterm, setting it to vt100 lost syntax coloring, cons25 is a winner, though.  

Thanks!


----------

